# FOX Television Joins Movement to Ban Trapping



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Contact: Beth Ruth (614) 888-4868 ext. 214
Dec. 22, 2006

*Fox Television Joins Movement to Ban Trapping*

(Columbus) - Fox Sports Net, which provides regional sports programming to 85 million households, has refused to cancel a gratis anti-trapping advertisement produced by the nations largest animal rights group.

News Corporation, the parent company of Fox Sports Net and other Fox Cable Networks, approved a 15-second anti-trapping commercial, produced by the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), as a public service announcement. Fox Sports rejected a request by the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance, the nations leading sportsmens advocacy organization, to immediately pull the spot. The company will run the ad through the end of December at no cost to the anti's.

The advertisement features HSUS leader Wayne Pacelle and a second animal activist urging viewers to support trapping bans. To add to the sensationalism, the spot opens with a loud clank as a foot hold trap with teeth - a trap that has been banned throughout the country for decades - snaps shut.

A senior official for Fox told the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance that he and other associates had reviewed the ad and believe the content meets their criteria for public service announcements.

This is not a public service announcement; it is a free political advertisement for a movement that wants to eliminate trapping, hunting and all other forms of animal use, said U.S. Sportsmens Alliance President Bud Pidgeon. Hunters and anglers must understand that the Humane Society has repeatedly stated that a ban on trapping is merely a means of softening public sentiment to clear the way for a ban on all hunting and fishing. Hunters, trappers and anglers should generate a flood of complaints from friends, family and everyone they can reach out to.

Trapping is recognized by every wildlife agency at the state and federal level as a viable and important conservation tool. It helps keep furbearer populations at healthy levels and is important in stemming the spread of wildlife diseases that threaten animals and humans.

The Humane Society of the United States opposes all animal use, including trapping, hunting and fishing. It has a multi-million dollar budget that it invests in legislative and ballot campaigns to ban trapping and hunting. It also has a legal arm to challenge sportsmens rights in court.

Sportsmen can make a difference in this fight. In 2002, Jeep raised the ire of sportsmen when it aired a blatantly, anti-hunting commercial called the Deer Hunter. After a flood of sportsmen contacts, Jeep pulled the commercial in three days.

Sportsmen nationwide should contact News Corporation and demand that the spot be cancelled. Let the company know that outdoorsmen object to the network acting as a mouthpiece for the animal rights movement. Explain that state wildlife professionals support trapping and see it as a necessary tool for managing furbearers. Inform News Corporation that trapping has proven to be a critical element in the comeback of waterfowl populations, and that managers see it as extremely important in protecting the public from outbreaks of diseases such as rabies.

Contact Rupert Murdoch, Chairman/CEO, News Corporation, 1211 Avenue of the Americas, 8th Floor, New York, NY, 10036. Phone (212) 852-7000. Fax (212) 852-7147.

Sample letters to News Corporation are available using the Legislative Action Center at www.ussportsmen.org.

The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

My note to them will also inform them that I have watched my last program on their stations until they remove these ads. Someone should file a complaint with the FEC for the "free" political advertising they are granting HSUS.

Michigan Sportsment better wake up quick!

Dan


----------



## trapwise (Dec 22, 2006)

this is a wake up call to all trappers in america.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

trapwise said:


> this is a wake up call to all trappers in america.


Correction! This is a wake up call for ALL sportsmen in America!!


----------



## harryjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

*http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/harryjoe*
I went and started a blog on there (fox sports) site. PLEASE go there and post a message. The more people that do the higher up the list it goes. The higher up the list, the more people will see it. I don't know much about hsus so if you do, please share.
You have to register with them to post. took me all of 3 min.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

"I heard the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS)is not the group that runs your local shelters either! They are a radical animal rights group.

They hold views against pet ownership, and would love to see zoos shut down as well!

I love my pets as well as my hunting and fishing, my kids love all of those as well as seeing the rare animals at the zoo!

I would hate to see a radical group like that impose their views on us all.

Shame on FOX and Mr. Murdoch!!"


I took a little artistic license......


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Thanks harryjoe,

I added my comments to your blog.

I hope all the rest of our forum members will also post their comment there also.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i added a comment also.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Me too....I'm on there, now.


----------



## harryjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! Keep them comming!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Done. You will see my post name trappingiscorrect.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Well I am not a trapper, never tried it but I left my comments on how I feel. Hope it helps.


----------



## harryjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

harryjoe said:


> *http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/harryjoe*
> I went and started a blog on there (fox sports) site. PLEASE go there and post a message. The more people that do the higher up the list it goes. The higher up the list, the more people will see it. I don't know much about hsus so if you do, please share.
> You have to register with them to post. took me all of 3 min.


When you register they ask for your e-mail password. I just skipped that field and it went through just fine. I had a buddy just call and ask me about that.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

what a great idea, I will post also. 

Could this be made into a new sticky on all the forums? If we all get on this, we could make a difference.


----------



## steely171 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have added mine as well


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I just posted also with a different screen name than I am using here. I think it is a good idea. 

We have to keep this one going guys. The power of advertisement and financial resources TV stations get from it is on our side. We need thousands of hits, e-mails etc.

The sad fact is that if all the city dwellers, who don't have a clue about nature, whose lives are spent only at work, their appartment and most of their personal time infront of a TV, if all these go vote based on these anti adds, we don't have much chance. 

That add has to go off the air or we all will enventually and up sitting at home instead of fishing, hunting trapping or having a pet.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I just emailed about 100 different magazines, outdoor tv shows, outdoor oriented corporate businesses, professional sports leagues, hunting/fishing/shooting organizations, etc. Lets see if we can get this ball rolling! With STEAM!


----------



## harryjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/

Check it out! Thanks to help from guys and gals in Tx, La, Miss, Il, and Mi.
The blog has made it to the front page of fox sports.
Keep it up!


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

harryjoe said:


> http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/
> Check it out! Thanks to help from guys and gals in Tx, La, Miss, Il, and Mi.
> The blog has made it to the front page of fox sports.
> Keep it up!


I just posted a comment there Harryjoe ... thanks.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My email has been sent. All the websites in our network are involved in this email campaign.... Michigan, Ohio, Indiana.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

There have been some recent comments on this blog. I posted on it myself to see if I could bring it back to the front page under the sort by most recent comments page. Guess what?
It not there. 
Is it just me or has this been shuffled under the rug?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Westlakedrive said:


> There have been some recent comments on this blog. I posted on it myself to see if I could bring it back to the front page under the sort by most recent comments page. Guess what?
> It not there.
> Is it just me or has this been shuffled under the rug?


That's what seems to keep happening. The won't do anything to remove it until the feel the impact financially. We need to start flooding companies that buy commercial space on the network. When they start being concerned, FOX will too.


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

with both feet in the blog.
i also printed off a letter i am mailing to rupert in the morning.
after i check my traps.


----------



## chad helsel (Nov 13, 2002)

type in 'fox news trapping ad' in google and see what comes up. 

i do have a question though, is there a copy of this ad on the net
anywhere? i looked a little and couldn't find it.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061228/GPG0204/612280479/1233/GPGsports


Just a bit at the end and no comments yet though


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Tim4Trout said:


> http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061228/GPG0204/612280479/1233/GPGsports
> 
> 
> Just a bit at the end and no comments yet though


Pretty lame. Better than nothing I guess.


----------



## harryjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Guys. The blog seems to come and go off the list. Today was a slow day for it because some bone head started another blog that was very racist so most coments were on that one. Its kinda funny because the person wo was cryin "racist" the most was our good friend dusty. Anyway, that blog was pulled by fox.
That tells us two things for sure. 1) dusty is an idiot and 2)fox does watch what people are righting about.

The best way to keep things going is to start another blog on the issue and post the crap out of it along with keeping this one going. I think that if we could get 10 blogs at once, we could run the boards on them and force the issue even further. There lists seem to be based on most posts so if we took over the board, we could make it all hunting and fishing. We all saw how hard it is to find a blog if its not on that first page. We just need to organize this a bit.

What do you guys think?
Harryjoe


----------



## Tim4Trout (Mar 30, 2005)

Folks,

Thought I'd break away from harryjoe's blog briefly and share a couple of videos I found at you tube.

In the second one the trapper shows how "cruel" it is by setting it off with his hand.

Aldrich trap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN5pKtPZBbo


Setting a trap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ais1WEGkTtE

-----

Note --- If the videos are difficult to play, ( i.e plays a few seconds and stops ) try pressing the "pause" button on the lower left of the video screen and let the red fileloading line show itself a bit.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I just added my .02 cents. 

I will be posting this blog on several other boards. 

Harryjoe, keep it up!!!


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Guys, a little more help from the more experienced among us would be nice. The two anti trapping retards are filling the blog up with their BS... I'm don't have enough experience to keep fighting them on my own....

Thanks

Chris


----------



## harryjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/harryjoe

We could use some support by guys who know more than me. If you don't wanna blog on that site, you can put the info here and I will put it up there for you.

Thanks,
Harryjoe


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

harryjoe said:


> http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/harryjoe
> 
> We could use some support by guys who know more than me. If you don't wanna blog on that site, you can put the info here and I will put it up there for you.
> 
> ...



There you go Joe 

Ill check it in a few days and give them more of the same if needed along with some statistics from the pro trapping side ALONG with sources :evil:


----------



## harryjoe (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Brandon, that was great! 

Harryjoe


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

harryjoe said:


> Hey Guys. The blog seems to come and go off the list. Today was a slow day for it because some bone head started another blog that was very racist so most coments were on that one. Its kinda funny because the person wo was cryin "racist" the most was our good friend dusty. Anyway, that blog was pulled by fox.
> That tells us two things for sure. *1) dusty is an idiot and* 2)fox does watch what people are righting about.
> 
> The best way to keep things going is to start another blog on the issue and post the crap out of it along with keeping this one going. I think that if we could get 10 blogs at once, we could run the boards on them and force the issue even further. There lists seem to be based on most posts so if we took over the board, we could make it all hunting and fishing. We all saw how hard it is to find a blog if its not on that first page. We just need to organize this a bit.
> ...


Thats VERY true.


----------



## ol'man (Nov 24, 2005)

Just posted a long winded reply, Don't tell me all of my blazing typing (21/2 pecks per minute) is going to go unnoticed. hope there is more..much more


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Contact: Beth Ruth (614) 888-4868 ext. 214

January 4,2007

Fox Sports Ends Anti-Trapping Spot 

(Columbus) - Fox Sports Net, which provides regional sports programming to 85 million households, will no longer run an anti-trapping advertisement produced by the nation&#8217;s largest animal rights group, the Humane Society of the United States.

Thousands of angry sportsmen nationwide had sounded off to the network in December after the U.S. Sportsmen&#8217;s Alliance (USSA), the nation&#8217;s leading sportsman advocacy organization, exposed the network&#8217;s decision to air the political advertisement as a gratis public service announcement.

Fox Sports Net told USSA that the 15-second, anti-trapping commercial expired on Dec. 31 and will not run again. The advertisement featured Humane Society of the United States leader Wayne Pacelle and a second animal activist urging viewers to support trapping bans. To add to the sensationalism, the spot opened with a loud clank as a foot hold trap with teeth - a trap that has been banned throughout the country for decades - snapped shut.

&#8220;Sportsmen delivered a message to Fox Sports that they want the network to scrutinize the public service announcements it receives so that anti-trapping and anti-hunting political advertisements like this HSUS spot do not receive approval in the future,&#8221; said Rick Story, USSA senior vice president. &#8220;Based on discussions USSA has had with the network, we anticipate that in the future it will pay much closer attention to ads that reflect such political viewpoints.&#8221;

Trapping is recognized by every wildlife agency at the state and federal level as a viable and important conservation tool. It helps keep furbearer populations at healthy levels and is important in stemming the spread of wildlife diseases that threaten animals and humans.

The Humane Society of the United States opposes all animal use, including trapping, hunting and fishing. It has a multi-million dollar budget that it invests in legislative and ballot campaigns to ban trapping and hunting. It also has a legal arm to challenge sportsmen&#8217;s rights in court.

Sportsmen can subscribe to the U.S. Sportsmen&#8217;s Alliance E-mail Network at www.ussportsmen.org to stay informed about this and other issues that impact the future of America&#8217;s outdoor heritage.

The U.S. Sportsmen&#8217;s Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmen&#8217;s Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

HOLY *****! IT WORKED! :woohoo1:

I just joined the HSUS online to spy on them. hehe


Thank you for joining us online! On behalf of The Humane Society
of the United States, I welcome you. 

If you use spam filters to protect your in box, please take a
moment right now to add this message's "from" address
([email protected]) to your email address book, spam
software whitelist, or mail system whitelist. This will help
ensure that you receive the messages you have requested and that
your email software displays HTML and images properly.

Thank you again for joining us online! I look forward to
providing you with timely and compelling updates and alerts on
issues that affect animals.

Sincerely,

Wayne Pacelle
President & CEO
The Humane Society of the United States

If you would like to update your account information, please
visit your subscription management page for Humane Society of
the United States at: 
https://community.hsus.org/humane/smp.tcl?domain=humane&s=wbx8nwxav73t5n7t


----------

